# Strainer,House Rock,ARK.north BV Left obstructNed



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

Large tree completely obstructing left channel of House Rock, Fractions of Ark. mile north of BV. just below waterline 3100 cfs. Right channel OK tonight


----------

